# PR on Critical skills ground (SA Graduate)



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi, 
I would like to know if i need a valid permit for my PR application, my visitor's visa which endorsed studying in SA is expiring soon, I want to apply for PR on the grounds that I graduated from an SA university with a degree that falls under the critical skills category.
DHA has extended the time period for expired visas till the end of October due to the pandemic.
Do i have to go back to my country to apply for PR, what if my PR application takes longer than expected, will it get rejected if my visa is expired or not.
I live with my parents, their visas are also expiring soon but their PR application is still in processing. People have said that if you go back to your country after your visa has expired, you won't be able to come back, and if you remain in the country (overstay) then your PR application will not get rejected, it's all a bit overwhelming, anxiety is at my doorstep, i don't know what course of action to take. Also do i need to register with a professional body before i apply? My degree falls under the ICT category. I also haven't received my degree yet, only a letter saying that i have completed my degree, there was a delay on the university's part due to the pandemic, so they issued the degrees late this year. Thank you.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Apostrophe said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know if i need a valid permit for my PR application, my visitor's visa which endorsed studying in SA is expiring soon, I want to apply for PR on the grounds that I graduated from an SA university with a degree that falls under the critical skills category.
> DHA has extended the time period for expired visas till the end of October due to the pandemic.
> Do i have to go back to my country to apply for PR, what if my PR application takes longer than expected, will it get rejected if my visa is expired or not.
> I live with my parents, their visas are also expiring soon but their PR application is still in processing. People have said that if you go back to your country after your visa has expired, you won't be able to come back, and if you remain in the country (overstay) then your PR application will not get rejected, it's all a bit overwhelming, anxiety is at my doorstep, i don't know what course of action to take. Also do i need to register with a professional body before i apply? My degree falls under the ICT category. I also haven't received my degree yet, only a letter saying that i have completed my degree, there was a delay on the university's part due to the pandemic, so they issued the degrees late this year. Thank you.



_A valid visa for temporary soujorn in the Republic_ is listed as an explicit requirement for PR so yes, you will need to keep your TRV valid. If your visa expires, you will be rejected for PR. Renew your visa first then worry about everything else after


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for your reply, do you know if the lockdown exemption applies to PR applications? 

This is the most recent statement by Home Affairs "Foreign nationals whose visas expired after 15 February 2020 may reapply for their respective visas or relevant visa exemptions while in the Republic immediately after the lockdown has been lifted. They will not be required to apply for authorisation to remain in the country (Good Cause/ Form 20)."

Do you know if this applies to all applications (incl. PR) or just TRP ?


----------



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

Good Morning, you can apply for your waiver PR here as long as your Current permit exists, in this case ALL visas are extended .. Your bigger issue is that they not taking new applications yet.. What would do if I was you was prepare all documents perhaps by November and when borders or VFS opens I put in application


----------

